# "Phönix aus der Asche" oder "aus Loch mach Teich"



## Phönix84 (11. Mai 2009)

Einen wunderschönen guten Morgen werte Community.

Nach ein paar Tagen intensiven Lesens in diesem wirklich informativen Forum möchte ich nun die Gelegenheit nutzen mich, bzw. mein Teichprojekt vorzustellen.

Im Januar diesen Jahres bin ich mit meiner besseren Hälfte in eine kleine DHH mitten im Wald/Moor/Marsch gezogen. Nach umfangreichen Renovierungs und Baumaßnahmen im Hausinneren, können wir uns nun endlich dem Garten (und davon ist genug da) widmen. 

Der Vormieter hat in 2007 einen Teich angelegt. Allerdings scheint der sich nicht einmal im Ansatz Gedanken über dieses Projekt gemacht zu haben. Im Prinzip handelt es sich um ein Loch mit Folie und Wasser drin. Der einzige Lichtblick ist ein kleiner "Bachlauf" mit dem eigentlich Wasser umgewälzt werden sollte. Die Pumpe ist aber laut Vermieter schon seit dem Sommer 2008 kaputt. Die Beflanzung beschränkt sich auf eine kleine Seerose mit zwei Blättern. Das Teichprofil kann ich nicht erklären, da ich noch nie weiter als 3cm unter die Wasseroberfläche gucken konnte. Das ganze Ding ist total moderig und riecht auch. Hab aber mal einen Besenstiel reingehalten und gehe so von 60cm an der tiefsten Stelle aus.
Doch nun der Clou. In diesem Teich leben Fische! Mindestens 3 oder 4 Forellen! Ich kann mir nicht erklären wie diese in diesem Loch überlebt haben. Ohne Futter, ohne Pflanzen, ohne Sauerstoff...

Angehängt findet ihr ein paar Bilder.

Mein Plan ist nun folgender:
- Auflösung des alten "Teiches"
- Vergrößerung und Anpassung des Aushubs
- Anlegen eines "vernünftigen" Teiches mit folgenden Eckdaten
- Wasseroberfläche ca. 5mx7m
- Tiefste Stelle ca. 1,2m
- notwendigste Technik
- kleiner Wasserfall
- alles im Selbstbau
- Fischbesatz (ein bisschen was buntes, nix besonderes)
- Budget: eigentlich gar keins ​- Zeitpunkt der Umsetzung: Himmelfahrt 2009 + Wochenende, bis dahin Planung.

Mein Schiedsrichter hat mir völlig freie Hand bei diesem Projekt gelassen und an mangelnder Unterstützung durch tatkräftige Freunde/Helfer soll es auch nicht scheitern. Die Jungs tun für Pils und Steak (fast) alles! 

Ich werde euch weiterhin an meinem Projekt teilhaben lassen, natürlich nur wenn ihr wollt...

Grüße aus dem schönen Oldenburger Lande
Jens


----------



## Christine (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: "Phönix aus der Asche" oder "aus Loch mach Teich"*

Hallo Jens,

herzlich :Willkommen2 in unserer kleinen Selbsthilfegruppe der Teichvirusinfizierten. 
Wie ich lese, hast Du einen akuten Anfall, dem Du durch Teichbautätigkeit Linderung verschaffen willst 

Gut so - Bewegung ist gesund 

Das Loch kann man wohl wirklich nur einer Radikalkur unterziehen - viel Spaß und vergiß die Doku nicht.
 Die Bilder können übrigens ruhig ein wenig größer sein. Bis 1.000 px Seitenlänge und bis zu 200 kb (sofern jpg).


----------



## axel (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: "Phönix aus der Asche" oder "aus Loch mach Teich"*

Hallo Jens 

Von mir auch ein herzliches Willkommen:willkommen
Gern wollen wir an Deinem Projekt teilhaben 
Das wird ja dann ein ca 15000 - 20000 Liter Teich . Ganz ordentlich 
Auch die Tiefe ist Ok . Dann mal los und eine Teichskizze erstellen !
Das das an Himmelfahrt und einem WE zu machen ist kann ich mir noch nicht vorstellen . Aber die Baugrube läßt sich gut ausheben . 
Den Bedarf an Folie ermittelst Du ja erst wenn Du die Baugrube ausgehoben hast , und dann eine Schnur in die Baugrube legst . Die Länge der Schnur in der Länge und Breite der Baugrube ergibt dann die Foliengröße und die Fließgröße + 1 Meter .
Du kannst natürlich aud Verdacht ne Foliengröße bestellen. Dann aber sehr reichlich .  
Halte und auf dem Laufenden .

lg
axel


----------



## Phönix84 (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: "Phönix aus der Asche" oder "aus Loch mach Teich"*

Hallo Axel, Hallo Blumenelse

Danke für die nette Begrüßung.

Mit Zeitpunkt der Umsetzung meinte ich natürlich auch nur den Beginn der Bauarbeiten.
Ich habe absolut keinen Stress mit dem Projekt.
Muss zwischen Himmelfahrt und Sonntag nach Pfingsten nur wenig bis gar nicht arbeiten, da werde ich die ein oder andere Stunde im Garten verbringen können. Auch wenn wir hier Gildefest haben.

15-20k Liter? Ui! Das ist eine Menge. Aber egal, schließlich haben wir einen eigenen Brunnen.

Zur Planung:
Ich werde nachher mal mir selbst aufs Dach steigen und eine Draufsicht fotografieren. Mit ein bisschen Glück bekomme ich dann bis Morgen vernünftige Zeichnungen fertig und werde diese selbstverständlich hier online stellen. (@ Else: Diesmal auch ein wenig größer! )


----------



## tabora (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: "Phönix aus der Asche" oder "aus Loch mach Teich"*

Hi Jens,

viele Grüße und Herzlich Willkommen auch von mir! Ich habe auch gerade eine Teichreanimation (allerdings ohne Vergrößerung) in Arbeit (siehe Sumpf-Thread) und kann Deinen Ehrgeiz gut verstehen! Ganz ohne Budget wird es wohl leider nicht gehen , auch das mit dem Brunnenwasser würde ich nochmal ein wenig überdenken  Kommst Du aus Oldenburg in Oldenburg? Dann könnte ich Dir im Sommer, wenn der Teich eingelaufen ist, kostenlos mit reichlich Fischbesatz aushelfen , wenn ich zum Tausch zum Forellenessen eingeladen werde 

Viele Grüße
Malte


----------



## Phönix84 (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: "Phönix aus der Asche" oder "aus Loch mach Teich"*

Hey Malte...

Das mit dem Budget war nicht so eng gemeint. Geplant ist zwar eigentlich nichts, aber was es kostet, das kostet es halt.

Forellenessen? Ich glaube nicht das diese Modder-Dinger irgendwem schmecken würden. Außerdem hält mein Nachbar gefühlte 600 Fische in seinem Teich. Da werde ich auch wohl den ein oder anderen abstauben können.
Komme aus Wildeshausen. Das ist die älteste Stadt im Oldenburger Land. (Ja, OL in OL)

J.


----------



## Phönix84 (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: "Phönix aus der Asche" oder "aus Loch mach Teich"*

Guten Morgen.

Wie gestern angekündigt war ich auf dem Dach und hab eine Draufsicht erstellt.

Ich werde heute versuchen ein Profil und eine Form zu planen. Wenn jemand von euch Langeweile und Lust hat, kann er mich gerne dabei unterstützen. Ich bin für alles offen! Es muss nur rechts an der Mauer ein Weg bleiben. Alles andere ist möglich...

Gruß Jens


----------



## Phönix84 (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: "Phönix aus der Asche" oder "aus Loch mach Teich"*

Hier die versprochene Planung.

Die Perspektive verzerrt natürlich total.

Bitte um Kritik. (wahrscheinlich jede Menge)

Gruß Jens

Vielleicht setze ich den Filter auch hinter den Wasserfall, und lasse den Bachlauf weiter an der Terassenmauer in den Teich plätschern.


----------



## McFarland (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: "Phönix aus der Asche" oder "aus Loch mach Teich"*

Kommst du nicht über Google Earth an eine passende Draufsicht?


----------



## Phönix84 (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: "Phönix aus der Asche" oder "aus Loch mach Teich"*



McFarland schrieb:


> Kommst du nicht über Google Earth an eine passende Draufsicht?



Leider nicht. Unsere schöne Heimat scheint nicht so gut erschlossen zu sein bei Onkel Google. Und selbst wenn es eine vernünftige Auflösung gäbe ist alles von Bäumen verdeckt.


----------



## McFarland (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: "Phönix aus der Asche" oder "aus Loch mach Teich"*

Das ist schade... so hab ich die grundsätzliche Planung nämlich mal gemacht.
Ansonsten, stell mal die Zeichnung mit weißem Hintergrund rein und ein Bild in dem man Perspektiven/Fluchtpunkte erkennt. Daraus kann man was zurecht montieren.


----------



## Phönix84 (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: "Phönix aus der Asche" oder "aus Loch mach Teich"*

Ich bin eher ein Mensch der Genauigkeiten auf sich zukommen lässt. Somit ist die Qualität für mich ausreichend. 

Genauere Planungen mache ich dann an Hand der Skizze mit Terasse und Rest-Garten.

Was hälst du von der grundsätzlichen Aufteilung der Tiefenzonen und des Wasserfalls und Bachlaufs?


----------



## Phönix84 (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: "Phönix aus der Asche" oder "aus Loch mach Teich"*

Ich glaub ich muss mich aufregen.

Durch ein kurzes Gespräch mit dem Vormieter habe ich erfahren, dass Der jetzige "Bachlauf" (bei dem es übrigens keine Pume gibt, sondern es wurde ein Gartenschlauch ins obere Ende gelegt.  ) eigentlich nur entstanden ist um eine große Baumwurzel zu verdecken. Die könne man auch nicht rausnehmen...

Ergo: Keine Teichvergrößerung in diese Richtung...

Mal schauen was das wird...

Gruß Jens


----------



## vision noisia (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: "Phönix aus der Asche" oder "aus Loch mach Teich"*

Hallo Jens,
ich möchte keine Kritik üben sondern nur  Anregungen geben.
Deine Flachwasserzone scheint mir recht klein zu sein und überlege dir mal eventuell noch eine richtige Pflanzzone , getrennt durch einen Uferwall , mit einzuplanen.
Ich würde an den Seiten zur Mauer Bzw Gebäude sogar eine recht große Pflanzzone einbauen wo eine schöne Hintergrundbepflanzug ihren Platz findet mit hohen Teich bzw- Sumpfplanzen ( __ Wasserdost Blutweiderrich ...) und vorne herum eine etwas kleinere für niedrige Pflanzen. In die hintere Zone Lässt sich auch dein Wasserspiel gut mit integrieren .Für die Wurzel gibt es extra Baumstumpfräsen zu mieten womit du jede Wurzel weggefräßt bekommst. Die Wurzel wird dann von innen heraus kleingefräßt und wenn der Baum schon vor mehreren Jahren gefällt wurde noch leichter.Den Wasserfall würde ich wenn auch schon von der Filterseite aus einlaufen lassen da dann auf der rechten Seite garkein Hügel mehr entstehen muß und du damit auch direkt den Filter mit verdecken kannst. Als Lektüre kann ich Dir noch das Buch " Beispielhafte Gartenteiche" von Norbert Jorek empfehlen dort kann man sehr viele Anregungen drin finden. Gruß Tom


----------



## T.I. (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: "Phönix aus der Asche" oder "aus Loch mach Teich"*



Phönix84 schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich muss mich aufregen.
> 
> Durch ein kurzes Gespräch mit dem Vormieter habe ich erfahren, dass Der jetzige "Bachlauf" (bei dem es übrigens keine Pume gibt, sondern es wurde ein Gartenschlauch ins obere Ende gelegt.  ) eigentlich nur entstanden ist um eine große Baumwurzel zu verdecken. Die könne man auch nicht rausnehmen...
> 
> ...


Hallo Jens,
was hindert dich denn die Baumwurzel doch rauszunehmen? Falls das Teil so lange nach dem Bau ¿ (Ironie) nicht sowieso schon halb vermodert ist, wirst du mit einer Axt (ich machs auch gerne immer mit einer angeschliffenen "Flachspitzhacke") dort wahrscheinlich recht viel ausrichten können.
Und mal ganz radikal, falls der Baum noch 'lebt': Ihm wirds auch nicht so stark schaden.

Nimm doch den Bachlauf einfach schonmal ab und schau drunter. 

Gruß Tim


----------



## Phönix84 (19. Mai 2009)

*Die ersten Arbeitsschritte*

Soo. Gestern Abend gings los. Mit tatkräftiger Unterstützung meines Nachbarn (der auch Vermieter ist) hab ich das Wasser ähm die Brühe aus dem Loch gepumt.
Mit Hilfe einer Keller-Aussaugpume und eines Nassstaubsaugers ging das relativ fix. Länger hat es dafür aber gedauert 6 Schubkarren mit Schlamm und Modder zu füllen und zu entsorgen. Der Teich war über die gesamte Fläche mit 10cm Morast bedeckt. Das hier überhaupt etwas überleben konnte wundert mich immer noch.

Ich habe in meinem Anfangspost behauptet ich hätte 3 oder 4 Forellen im Teich. Gestern wurden aus Forellen, Rotfedern und aus 4 Stück wurden 18 Stück. 
Da sieht man mal wie undurchsichtig der Tümpel war.

Die Rotfedern wohnen jetzt im Quarantäne-Teich des Nachbarn. Heute abend wird die alte Folie entfernt und die Steine zusammengesucht.
Ich muss nur noch etwas finden wie ich mir die Mücken und Stechfliegedinger vom Hals halte. Sonst dreh ich dabei noch durch...

Hier noch ein Nachher-Bild. (Nachdem! ich die alte Folie schon mit einem Hochdruckreiniger sauber gemacht habe.)
Erkennt man das (eigentlich nicht vorhandene) Profil? Die einzelnen Terassen haben Gefälle zur Teichmitte. Kein wunder das keine Pflanzen drauf bleiben!


----------

